# meal plans & internet - Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta



## rwpeterson (May 31, 2010)

We're here at the Grand Mayan-NV.  Here are the prices for the meal plans:

1st plan - 6 breakfasts costs $1,173 pesos
2nd plan - 6 breakfasts and 6 lunches OR dinners costs $3,075 pesos
3rd plan - 6 breakfasts and 12 lunches OR dinners costs $4,998.00

Internet prices:
7 day - $65.95
5 day - $47.95
3 day - $28.95
1 day - $ 9.95

Cost to use the safe - $300 pesos


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 1, 2010)

Their prices have increased drastically since we stayed at the Grand Mayan - NV for 2 weeks in April, 2006. The safe was free when we were there.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 1, 2010)

You can do much better on your own than purchasing the meal plan.   They want so much money for breakfast, and that's usually the cheapest meal of the day!   Unless I was ordering something HUGE from the menu, it was cheaper to charge it to the room and pay later than use the meal plan.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 3, 2010)

Whether it is worth it depends on your perspective. The breakfast buffets include champagne and are fresh and extensive with different choices every day; that is our favorite meal as a long brunch by the pool. For about 15 bucks, that ain't bad. if your breakfast choice is a bowl of cereal; then obviously, it makes no sense.

The dinner coupons include three courses if I remember correctly and no item on the menu is excluded. If you like gourmet dinners, it is a good deal as most of the restaurants have a few really nice selections. Again, if you prefer lighter dinners, it makes no sense.

Mike


----------

